# Windows 8: Besser als gedacht - Einsteiger-Tipps und Upgrade-Beratung



## AntonioFunes (3. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 8: Besser als gedacht - Einsteiger-Tipps und Upgrade-Beratung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 8: Besser als gedacht - Einsteiger-Tipps und Upgrade-Beratung


----------



## Tut_Ench (3. November 2012)

Ich werde etwa einen Monat warten, bis ich mir windows 8 hole, bis dahin sollte es so etabliert sein dass alle Treiber, Programme, etc. entsprechend auch für Windows 8 optimiert sind.


----------



## lolxd999 (3. November 2012)

Vorgestern umgestiegen , und ich bin angenehm überrascht. Funktioniert schnell,stabil und an die Metro UI hat man sich schnell gewöhnt.


----------



## hifumi (3. November 2012)

"Hauptpunkt der Kritik: Kacheldesign Metro und das Design im Allgemeinen"

Ufff... jein.
Auch wenn die Oberfläche stark kritisiert wurde, war es doch denke ich der Appstore der Leuten wie Gabe Newell oder anscheind ja auch einigen Blizzard Mitarbeitern wirklich kopfzerbrechen bereitet hat. Mit Sicherheit nicht die Bedienoberfläche.
Es geht doch darum, dass Microsoft in dem Appstore nur Spiele zulässt die innerhalb von 2 Sekunden starten und Touch Funktionalität haben, das ganze also prädestiniert ist für irgendwelche Shovelware Casualgames. Und aufgrund der Art wie dieser Store, oder vielmehr die Stores in das Betriebssystem integriert sind, deutet vieles darauf hin, dass Microsoft versucht, ähnlich wie Apple, oder wie es auf Konsolen schon üblich ist, einen Anteil von jeder verkauften Software zu bekommen.
Microsoft hat schliesslich für Spiele die Xbox, und es liegt nicht in ihrem Interesse, dass Leute am PC Spielen wenn sie das gleiche Spiel auch auf der Xbox kaufen könnten.

Blos weil man als User also doch gut mit der Metro Oberfläche auskommt, heißt das nicht, dass Win8 jetzt plötzlich "doch garnicht so schlecht" ist.


----------



## Cosmo (3. November 2012)

Ich plane auch, noch dieses Jahr umzusteigen! Was mich als Gamer dabei speziell interessieren würde, wie sieht es mit älteren Games aus die für Win7 fit gemacht wurden, laufen diese auch unter Win8? Ich denke dabei speziell an meine immer größer werdende Bibliothek bei GoG.com! Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Bynare (3. November 2012)

Hab's mir gekauft, hab mich drauf gefreut. Ärger mich jetzt schwarz.
Überlegt es euch gut ob ihr auf eueren Startbutton sowie eure Taskleiste verzichten könnt. Ich hab geglaubt, dass der Metro-Screnn das wohl ausgleichen wird. Nein tut er nicht. Die ständige Wechselei geht einem auf den Zeiger, für viele Standardfunktionen (Systemsteuerung etc.) leg ich mir schon Icons bzw. Kacheln an (und ich hasse icons) oder fange an mir Tastaturkürzel einzuprägen. Die standardmäßigen Metro Apps sind alle im Vollbildmodus, zwischen den Apps wechseln muss ich jetzt über den linken Bildschirmrand - bei den Desktop Programmen geht das noch über die Taskleiste unten. Konsistenz geht anders. Alles in Allem unausgegorenes Chaos. Von den neuen Pfaden zu alten Funktionen will ich gar nicht sprechen. Fazit: Lange nicht mehr so danebengegriffen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2012)

Bynare schrieb:


> Die standardmäßigen Metro Apps sind alle im Vollbildmodus, zwischen den Apps wechseln muss ich jetzt über den linken Bildschirmrand - bei den Desktop Programmen geht das noch über die Taskleiste unten.


 
Du kannst doch auch weiterhin mit Alt + Tab durch die Programme wechseln


----------



## cryer (3. November 2012)

Nach zwei Tagen Win8 muss ich feststellen, dass die Kritik sehr subjektiv ist. Dem einen gefällt es, (mir zum Beispiel) andere vermissen dies oder das. So komme ich mir als Mausklicker nicht anders vor als unter Win7, auch die "langen Wege" über den Schirm kommen mir nicht tragisch vor. Also einen Zeitverlust bei der Nutzung des OS habe ich bisher nicht bemerkt.
Den Startscreen finde ich anders, aber eigentlich zu unwichtig um ihn als störend wahrzunehmen. Eigentlich freue ich mich darüber, dass endlich mal etwas an Windows wirklich neuartig wirkt. Die Gründe für diese Erneuerung sind mir dabei auch herzlich egal. Den Store habe ich mir angeschaut und auch dieser ist mir ziemlich wurscht, da ich bisher keinen Grund sehe, dort irgendwas zu erwerben. 
Meine wesentlichen Anforderungen an Windows 8 sind Sicherheit, Stabilität, gute Treiberunterstützung, gute Anpassbarkeit an meine Bedürfnisse und eine gute Integration der von mir genutzten Programme. Und in den ersten beiden Tagen kann ich Win8 hier nichts negatives vorwerfen.
Gespielt habe ich bisher nicht, da mir die Zeit und auch die Lust fehlte, aber das werde ich sicherlich mal nachholen, sobald die Möglichkeit besteht.
Alles in Allem ist mein temporäres Fazit: man muss sich umstellen, Win8 hat Windows verändert, aber wenn man sich hier flexibel zeigt, dann ist Win8 was die Nutzung angeht nicht schlecht.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> "Hauptpunkt der Kritik: Kacheldesign Metro und das Design im Allgemeinen"
> 
> Ufff... jein.
> Auch wenn die Oberfläche stark kritisiert wurde, war es doch denke ich der Appstore der Leuten wie Gabe Newell oder anscheind ja auch einigen Blizzard Mitarbeitern wirklich kopfzerbrechen bereitet hat. Mit Sicherheit nicht die Bedienoberfläche.
> Es geht doch darum, dass Microsoft in dem Appstore nur Spiele zulässt die innerhalb von 2 Sekunden starten und Touch Funktionalität haben, das ganze also prädestiniert ist für irgendwelche Shovelware Casualgames.


 Ja und? Der Shop ist ja nur EINE mögliche Quelle für Software. Es ist ja nicht so, wie zB bei einem Smartphone, dass du bei win8 ausschließlich "Apps" installieren und nutzen kannst. Mag sein, dass der ein oder andere Hersteller von RICHTIGEN Games sich ärgert, dass er vlt nicht im Shop mit dabei sein kann, weil man bestimmte Dinge mit einem ausgewachsenen Game nicht hinkriegt. Aber wer sich für normale Games interessiert und nicht nur für Games, die App-Format haben, wird sowieso abseits des Microsoft-Shops seine Sachen kaufen. 

Der Shop ist dann halt eben für "Minigames" da, die auch für ein Smartphone gemacht sein könnten. Das ist ein völlig anderer Markt als der für "uns" Gamer. Wenn irgendwelche User denken, man könne aussschließlich Software/Games aus dem Shop nutzen, dann können die einem nur leid tun  

ach ja: auch ohne die technsichen Regeln für Games ist nicht gesagt, dass jedes Game dann auch im MS-Shop vertreten sein würde/will.



@Topic: ich werd mir btw. win8 wohl als Upgrade für mein Laptop holen, sobald ich in meinem PC eine größere SSD hab und die alte (64GB) dann ins Laptop einbaue. Auf dem Laptop läuft noch Vista, und grad bei meinem Modell hab ich da schon drüber gelesen, dass es mit WIn8 viel besser läuft und auch zB das WLAN stabil und schnell ist (zur Zeit immer mal Abbrüche und lange Wartezeit, bis das Notebook sich nach dem Einschalten mit dem Router verbunden hat)


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja und? Der Shop ist ja nur EINE mögliche Quelle für Software. Es ist ja nicht so, wie zB bei einem Smartphone, dass du bei win8 ausschließlich "Apps" installieren und nutzen kannst. Mag sein, dass der ein oder andere Hersteller von RICHTIGEN Games sich ärgert, dass er vlt nicht im Shop mit dabei sein kann, weil man bestimmte Dinge mit einem ausgewachsenen Game nicht hinkriegt. Aber wer sich für normale Games interessiert und nicht nur für Games, die App-Format haben, wird sowieso abseits des Microsoft-Shops seine Sachen kaufen.


 
naja, das ist immerhin ein driftigerer Grund als Win8 als totalen Fail zu bezeichnen, weil man die Kacheln nicht mag und es nichtmal getestet hat oder überhaupt nur Dinge nachplappern
Sicher ist der Gabe nicht gut drauf zu sprechen, weil die ja in dem Revier wildern, das Valve mit Steam erst groß gemacht hat, aber so, ja, muss man mal schaun was es in dem Shop überhaupt erster mal alles gibt und ansonsten, man muss die Kacheln nicht mögen, aber manche sollten sich nicht für das Geschmackszentrum halten

btw. Shop:
Da ich einen ... Brief mit meiner Win8 schon habe, aber es ja noch nicht installieren kann, braucht man eigentlich um in diesem Shop einzukaufen eine Kreditkarte? Ein Punkt der auch in der Liste ganz gut reinpassen würde


----------



## karsten2409 (3. November 2012)

Windows 8 spaltet die Gemüter – nichtsdestotrotz besitzen es einige User bereits, sind daran interessiert oder werden früher oder später beim Neukauf eines PCs/Laptops damit konfrontiert. < < unsinn , niemand muss mit einem betriebs system was er nicht haben will konfrontiert werden , denn es ist nicht mehr standard das man dazu gezwungen ist einen computer nur in verbindung mit einem aufgezwungenen BS zu erwerben !


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Windows 8 spaltet die Gemüter – nichtsdestotrotz besitzen es einige User bereits, sind daran interessiert oder werden früher oder später beim Neukauf eines PCs/Laptops damit konfrontiert. < < unsinn , niemand muss mit einem betriebs system was er nicht haben will konfrontiert werden , denn es ist nicht mehr standard das man dazu gezwungen ist einen computer nur in verbindung mit einem aufgezwungenen BS zu erwerben !


 Bei PCs hast Du teils recht, aber bei Notebooks ist es bei etlichen Modellen nicht möglich, es ohne Windows zu bekommen, insofern werden sehr viele Leute automatisch Win8 "mitkaufen". Aber es steht da ja außerdem  nur "EINIGE" User - es steht da ja nicht "jeder Mensch auf der Erde wird beim nächsten PC/Notebookkauf automatisch Win8 aufgetischt bekommen"   Das schließt also ja nicht aus, dass immer noch viele Leute bewisst nen PC selber zusammenstellen oder ohne Win kaufen oder ein bereits vorhandenes Windows nachträglich installieren und win8 runterschmeissen...  allerdings lesen diese Seite ja sicher nicht nur Gamer, und unter den normalen User sind etliche, die es gar nicht anders kennen als einen PC MIT Windows zu kaufen - diese Leute werden also mit Sicherheit früher oder später mit Win8 zurechtkommen müssen.


----------



## cryer (3. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> btw. Shop:
> Da ich einen ... Brief mit meiner Win8 schon habe, aber es ja noch nicht installieren kann, braucht man eigentlich um in diesem Shop einzukaufen eine Kreditkarte? Ein Punkt der auch in der Liste ganz gut reinpassen würde


 
Man kann als Zahlungsmethode eine Kreditkarte oder ein PayPal Konto angeben.
Es ist also NICHT auf KK begrenzt


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2012)

cryer schrieb:


> Man kann als Zahlungsmethode eine Kreditkarte oder ein PayPal Konto angeben.
> Es ist also NICHT auf KK begrenzt


 
naja, begrenzt ist es nicht, aber Paypal kommt als Option noch hinter "seine Seele dem Teufel ö.ä. Entität verkaufen"


----------



## fsm (3. November 2012)

Witzig finde ich den Artikel von PCGames schon... Also ich finde Win8 zwar nutzlos, werde aber es trotzdem mal ausführlich testen und evt umsteigen. Aber dieser Artikel hier -- ich habe aufgehört zu zählen, wie oft das einzige Argument des Artikels genannt wurde: "Windows 8 ist gar nicht so schlecht, es ist nämlich fast so wie Windows 7".


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2012)

fsm schrieb:


> -- ich habe aufgehört zu zählen, wie oft das einzige Argument des Artikels genannt wurde: "Windows 8 ist gar nicht so schlecht, es ist nämlich fast so wie Windows 7".


Vor allem wäre das kein Argument für Windows 8, sondern dagegen - sofern man schon Windows 7 hat.


----------



## cryer (3. November 2012)

Naja fsm, für viele ist der Hauptkritikpunkt an Win 8, dass es eben nicht ist wie Win 7... somit darf das Hauptgegenargument schon sein, dass es eben doch fast ein Win 7 ist 
Im Grunde ist die Diskussion Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Hier vergleicht man zwei Betriebssysteme, die beide das tun, was man erwartet und den Rechner anfeuern. Das eine seit ein paar Jahren zuverlässig und das andere seit ein paar Tagen (und bisher auch zuverlässig).
Lässt man die Kosmetik außen vor und steht gewissen Veränderungen nicht völlig ablehnend gegenüber, weil man ja eigentlich nichts Neues will/braucht, dann sind beide Betriebssysteme auf einer Stufe.
Ich bin zufrieden mit Win 8, das Upgrade lief perfekt, ohne Störungen und Probleme und nun habe ich ein Win 7 über, was ich auf einen Neubau PC aufspielen kann, sollte dieser nicht eh von Win 8 angetrieben werden 

@Enisra Zu PayPal kann ich nichts sagen, das nutze ich nicht. KK ist recht bequem und bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Und eine zu bekommen ist ja auch kein Hexenwerk  Wenn man in den sauren Apfel eines gewissen Riskos beißen möchte


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2012)

cryer schrieb:


> Naja fsm, für viele ist der Hauptkritikpunkt an Win 8, dass es eben nicht ist wie Win 7... somit darf das Hauptgegenargument schon sein, dass es eben doch fast ein Win 7 ist


Aber wenn es doch "fast ein Win 7" ist, warum soll ich mir dann ein Win 8 kaufen? 
1. Möglichkeit: Ich habe Win 7 und bin damit zufrieden
2. Möglichkeit: Ich habe kein Win 7 weil ich es nicht will/gut finde

In beiden Fällen ist das "Hauptgegenargument" keine Argument FÜR Windows 8.

Höchstens für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, das einer noch mit Win Xp unterwegs ist und schon bei Win 7 überlegt hat und nun bei Win 8 zuschlagen will, aber nur wenn es so ähnlich ist wie Win 7 (bei dem er ja auch schon fast gekauft hätte) gilt das Argument in meinen Augen.


----------



## MarauderShields (3. November 2012)

Persönlich mag ich dieses Metro-Design auch überhaupt gar nicht, doch das eigentlich Problem das Windows 8 bei mir hat ist Windows 7. Es gibt schlicht und ergreifend keinen Grund für mich das Betriebssystem zu wechseln, da ich mit Win7 voll und ganz zufrieden bin. 
Da ist es wurscht ob Win8 besser, schlechter, oder gleich gut ist. Einen Grund zu wechseln gibt es in keinem der drei Szenarien. Mal schauen wies dann mit dem nächsten Win aussieht, aber das dauert ja noch ein bisschen.


----------



## fsm (3. November 2012)

Jungs, ihr tretet so einen Streit los... Darauf wollte ich doch gar nicht hinaus. Ich fand es nur witzig, dass quasi nur dieses Argument auf den paar Seiten genannt wird - der Witz geht auf PC Games, nicht auf Windows 8


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2012)

fsm schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr tretet so einen Streit los... Darauf wollte ich doch gar nicht hinaus. Ich fand es nur witzig, dass quasi nur dieses Argument auf den paar Seiten genannt wird - der Witz geht auf PC Games, nicht auf Windows 8


Also wenn das hier für dich schon "Streit" ist, dann hast du dich aber noch nie mit mir gestritten.


----------



## fsm (3. November 2012)

Ich wollte das loswerden, bevor es dazu kommt


----------



## doomkeeper (3. November 2012)

Einzig und allein die 100%ige Hardwaresound Unterstützung bei Win8
macht es für mich interessant..

Aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich immer noch nicht warum sie es bei Vista / 7 so
derart kastriert haben und auf einmal ihr neues Windows 8 plötzlich pushen....

Eigentlich erwarte ich echt ein rückwirkendes Update von Microsoft..


----------



## golani79 (3. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber wenn es doch "fast ein Win 7" ist, warum soll ich mir dann ein Win 8 kaufen?
> 1. Möglichkeit: Ich habe Win 7 und bin damit zufrieden
> 2. Möglichkeit: Ich habe kein Win 7 weil ich es nicht will/gut finde


 
3. Möglichkeit: Ich habe Win7, bin damit zufrieden und installiere trotzdem Win8, weil ich es über das MSDN Programm kostenlos bekomme und bin auch damit zufrieden


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> 3. Möglichkeit: Ich habe Win7, bin damit zufrieden und installiere trotzdem Win8, weil ich es über das MSDN Programm kostenlos bekomme und bin auch damit zufrieden


Aber hättest du es dir gekauft, nur um es mal auszuprobieren? 
Ich hab ja nichts dagegen. Jeder soll sich sein OS selbst aussuchen.^^
Es ging mir halt nur um das Argument (siehe oben), was irgendwie unsinnig ist.


----------



## golani79 (3. November 2012)

Gekauft hätte ich es mir nicht - deswegen ja auch der Smiley ^^

Hab mir damals Win7 Home Premium gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit - Win 7 läuft auch noch auf meinem Laptop und meinem 2. PC.
Win 8 habe ich halt, wie bereits erwähnt, installiert, weil ich es kostenlos bekomme. Werde eventuell auch noch am Laptop umsteigen, weil ich Zugriff auf 2 Lizenzen habe.

Nutze es jetzt seit ca. einer Woche und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit - könnte mich also nicht darüber beschweren.
Win 7 finde ich nach wie vor sehr gut - man sieht, es können auch verschiedene OS Versionen parallel existieren


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> 3. Möglichkeit: Ich habe Win7, bin damit zufrieden und installiere trotzdem Win8, weil ich es über das MSDN Programm kostenlos bekomme und bin auch damit zufrieden


 
4. Möglichkeit: Der Bedarf nach einem neuen OS ergibt sich erst jetzt, warum also nicht den Zehner mehr ausgeben für Win 8?


----------



## Mothman (3. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> 4. Möglichkeit: Der Bedarf nach einem neuen OS ergibt sich erst jetzt, warum also nicht den Zehner mehr ausgeben für Win 8?


Ich glaube ihr versteht nicht so ganz was ich sagen wollte.  
Es ging darum:


> Naja fsm, für viele ist der Hauptkritikpunkt an Win 8, dass es eben nicht ist wie Win 7... somit darf das Hauptgegenargument schon sein, dass es eben doch fast ein Win 7 ist


Wenn der Hauptkritikpunkt ist, dass Win 8 nicht wie Win 7 ist, impliziert das, dass die Leute Win 7 bereits kennen und besitzen. 
Sonst könnten sie diesen Kritikpunkt garnicht anbringen. Das Gegenargument sollte also nun sein, dass Win 8 ja wohl doch wie Win 7 sei, diese Leute also auch Win 8 kaufen können (da es ja fast genau wie Win 7 ist). Und dann  stellt sich für mich aber eben die Frage nach der Notwendigkeit einer Neuanschaffung, wenn die beiden OS doch so ähnlich sind. Daher ist es "unsinnig" zu sagen: "Win 8 ist fast genauso wie Win 7 und das ist ein Kaufargument für Win 8". Das könnte dann nämlich genauso als NICHT-Kaufargument gelten. 

Ich hoffe man versteht mich jetzt besser.^^


----------



## Kerusame (3. November 2012)

allein die metro-optik schreckt mich vom umstieg ab, solangs mir also keine vorteile bringt bleib ich wohl bei win7.
is ja auch nicht so als ob meine graka dx11.1 unterstützen würde oder als ob der unterschied zwischen dx11 und dx11.1 extrem auffallen würde.

bin gespannt auf windows 9 ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (4. November 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> allein die metro-optik schreckt mich vom umstieg ab, solangs mir also keine vorteile bringt bleib ich wohl bei win7.
> is ja auch nicht so als ob meine graka dx11.1 unterstützen würde oder als ob der unterschied zwischen dx11 und dx11.1 extrem auffallen würde.
> 
> bin gespannt auf windows 9 ^^


 
Wie ichs schon weiter oben geschrieben hab, wäre die Unterstützung von Hardwaresound
durchaus ein Grund umzusteigen.

DX 11.1 wohl eher nicht, da hast du recht.

Metro Optik schreckt mich eigentlich auch eher ab.

Schnellere Bootzeit ist zwar nett aber obs jetz wirklich auf die maximal 10 sek unterschied ankommt
bezweifle ich doch ziemlich arg.

Das pausieren beim Kopiervorgang ist auch nett aber kommt viel zu spät 
und die Hardware ist heutzutage gut und schnell genug.

Bei Tablet, Handy oder nem Touch Desktop?  wäre Win 8
wohl die erste Wahl.
Aber da Win 7 mitlerweile total ausgereift ist und mMn das sicherste, schnellste
und stabilste Betriebssystem von Microsoft ist

ist der Umstieg auf Windows 8 eigentlich sinnlos.

Wie gesagt.... einzig und allein die komplette Hardwaresound Unterstützung
bereitet mir leichte Kopfschmerzen...

Ich fasse es nicht dass Microsoft es nur bei Windows 8 wieder einfügt.
Denn aus genau diesem Grund hat Creative irgendwann keinen Bock mehr gehabt 
ordentliche Treiber zu entwickeln.

Kein Wunder wenn Microsoft zuerst OpenGL und dann auf einmal Hardwaresound einfach mal so kastriert.

Wer weiß was in deren Köpfen vor sich geht. Für mich ergibt es keinen Sinn was die da machen.


----------



## cryer (4. November 2012)

@fsm Ich streite nicht, war nur eine Anmerkung mit einem dicken fetten Smiley dahinter 

@mothman Nun kann man sicherlich darüber diskutieren, welche Verbesserungen Windows 8 gegenüber Windows 7 an Bord hat, die von der Diskussion um Veränderungen im UI oder durch die Verlagerung bestimmter Dateien in andere Bereiche, durch den fehlenden Startbutton und den ausgelagerten Ein/Aus-Knopf überdeckt werden. Es geht hier auch nicht wirklich um ein Verkaufsargument: ich bin kein Verkäufer von Windows 8.

Es geht mir vornehmlich um einen unfairen Vergleich, bei dem zu viele Kritiker sich eben auf einige wenige Dinge einschießen, die IMHO von Windows 8 anders gemacht werden, als in Win7, aber nicht schlechter.
Somit drehen wir uns im Kreis, weil für dich das Argument, dass Win 8 nicht besser ist als Win 7 eben darauf hinausläuft, dass man Win 8 nicht braucht. Aber reden wir denn überhaupt von "besser" oder betrachten wir nicht beide die veränderten Elemente, die einfach nicht identisch sind?
Wer Win 7 hat und damit zufrieden ist, der muss kein 8 kaufen. Wer Win 7 hat und zufrieden ist, kann aber Win 8 kaufen, er wird damit keinen Rückschritt machen, sondern bekommt das modernere OS mit ein paar Veränderungen zum guten Preis.
Wer kein Win 7 hat, sondern immer noch auf XP schwört, der kann ebenfalls direkt zu Win 8 greifen und zum günstigen Preis upgraden. Denn derjenige überspringt dann Vista und Win 7 und bekommt ein aktuelles Produkt.
Wer kein Win 7 hat, weil er das Produkt schon ablehnte, der wird im Normalfall kein MS OS benutzen, da er dann wohl auch XP und Vista schon kategorisch ausgeschlossen hat. Oder er nutzt Programme und Hardware, die mit XP noch super toll laufen und braucht auch keine Updates mehr. Der Rechner wäre dann mit Win Vista/7 und 8 wohl eh unsinnig...

Und dann gibt es Leute wie mich: ich genieße die frische Win 8 Optik, im Vergleich zur Standard-Optik der vorherigen Win Versionen. Metro oder Modern UI stoßen mich nicht ab. 
Ich experimentiere gern auch mal etwas mit den neuen Möglichkeiten und war einfach neugierig. Mein KO-Kriterium für ein OS wäre, wenn mir der Rechner bzw. Programme dauernd abschmieren würden, Software und/oder Hardware nicht mehr laufen würde, die Suche nach Treibern mühsam wäre oder das OS eine Bedienung aus der Steinzeit hätte.
All das trifft (bisher) auf Win 8 nicht zu.


----------



## rohan123 (4. November 2012)

Da ich mehrere Rechner habe, einer davon ist mein HP-Notebook habe ich mir eine Win8-Pro-Upgrade um € 59,- geholt. Umsteigen wollte ich grundsätzlich nicht auf dem Desktop. Aber am Notebook dachte ich mir kann es nicht schaden, zumal das neue System ressurcenschonender sein soll, und mein Notebook schon ein paar Jahre am Buckel hat. Da ich so und so neu aufsetzten musste, kann nicht viel schief gehen. Also drauf damit und testen. Und ich muss sagen, die Überraschung war groß. Binnen Sekunden ist der Rechner gestartet, und man ist entweder in Internet oder kann arbeiten. So etwas von schnell, hätte ich mir nicht in meinen kühnsten Träumen erwartet. Das geht ja sowas von ab - man muss es selbst erlebt haben. Alles wirkt wie aus einem Guss, und auch die neue Oberfläche mit den Kacheln lässt sich mit der Maus in Kombination mit Tastaturkürzeln super schnell und eingängig steuern - auch ohne Touch. Der Internet-Explorer 10 baut die Webseiten, sogar aufwändigste wie diese hier doppelt so schnell auf wie noch unter Win 7. Es wurden bei meinem alten Laptop von HP alle Treiber erkannt, und sogar ein Top-Treiber in the bos von Win 8 für die Soundkarte installiert, mit welchem ich jetzt sogar noch mehr Einstellungen vornehmen kann, als noch unter Win 7. Und besser klingt das Laptop jetzt auch. Eine Superleistung. Und das bei einem 4 Jahre alten Laptop, bei welchem die Treiber ohnehin manchmal problemattisch sind.

Was wäre, wenn man dieses System jetzt auf einem aktuellen Desktop installiert, und womöglich noch mit Touchbildschrm ? - das muss ja der Geschwindigkeitsrausch schlechthin sein. 

Das mit den Treiber und den Spielen wird sich sicher noch geben, obwohl meine Spiele die ich am Notebook drauf hatte, alle super laufen auf Win 8. Win 8 ist ja noch nicht lange am Markt. Und dadurch dass es jetzt angeblich Hardwarebeschleunigung beim Sound auch wieder bietet, wird es sicher bald der Sieger sein.

Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Das Startmenü wird man bald vergessen haben, denn das braucht man nicht wirklich. Hab ich unter Win 7 auch selten verwendet. Es geht mir am Laptop nicht ab.

Tja, was nun. Am Laptop bleib ich jetzt bei Win 8. Super Überraschung Microsoft. Ich bin einfach nur baff!


----------



## Kwengie (5. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei PCs hast Du teils recht, aber bei Notebooks ist es bei etlichen Modellen nicht möglich, es ohne Windows zu bekommen, insofern werden sehr viele Leute automatisch Win8 "mitkaufen". Aber es steht da ja außerdem  nur "EINIGE" User - es steht da ja nicht "jeder Mensch auf der Erde wird beim nächsten PC/Notebookkauf automatisch Win8 aufgetischt bekommen"   Das schließt also ja nicht aus, dass immer noch viele Leute bewisst nen PC selber zusammenstellen oder ohne Win kaufen oder ein bereits vorhandenes Windows nachträglich installieren und win8 runterschmeissen...  allerdings lesen diese Seite ja sicher nicht nur Gamer, und unter den normalen User sind etliche, die es gar nicht anders kennen als einen PC MIT Windows zu kaufen - diese Leute werden also mit Sicherheit früher oder später mit Win8 zurechtkommen müssen.



Ich werde es tunlichst vermeiden,
ein Laptop mit Win8 zu kaufen. Eher frage ich den Händler, ob ich dieses nicht eher mit Win7 bekomme.
... bzw. ich lese, daß Laptops mit Win7 verkauft werden und ich kann dann kostenlos auf Win8 upgraden. 
Demnach komme ich mit Win8 überhaupt nicht in Berührung.


----------



## TobiasHome (5. November 2012)

Mich würde ja sehr die Kompatibilität von Spielen und auch Treibern interssieren.
Bspw. kann eine Kommilitonin von mir für ihr Notebook nicht die Grafikkartentreiber von der nVidia-Website nutzen, sondern muss zwangsweise auf die vom Notebook-Hersteller angebotenen Treiber zurückgreifen (Graka ist getuned). Aber die bieten noch keinen Graka-Treiber für Windows 8 (64 bit) an. D.h. ihr Notebook läuft seit Wochen nur im VGA-Modus!
Solange ich mir also nicht sicher sein kann, dass bei meinem Notebook für alle Hardware-Komponenten funktionierende Treiber existieren und ich auch meine Software uneingeschränkt weiternutzen kann, werde ich Windows 8 NICHT installieren.


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2012)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> Mich würde ja sehr die Kompatibilität von Spielen und auch Treibern interssieren.
> Bspw. kann eine Kommilitonin von mir für ihr Notebook nicht die Grafikkartentreiber von der nVidia-Website nutzen, sondern muss zwangsweise auf die vom Notebook-Hersteller angebotenen Treiber zurückgreifen (Graka ist getuned). Aber die bieten noch keinen Graka-Treiber für Windows 8 (64 bit) an. D.h. ihr Notebook läuft seit Wochen nur im VGA-Modus!


 
Funktionieren die Treiber vom Hersteller nicht? 
Unter Win8 läuft normalerweise auch alles, was auch unter Win 7 läuft und wenn der Hersteller dafür Treiber bereitstellt, sollte es normalerweise funktionieren.
Was ich von gebrandeter Hardware halte, sage ich jetzt mal lieber nicht.

Zum Thema Kompatibliität - ich habe bis jetzt noch kein einziges Tool / Spiel "gefunden", das unter Win8 nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (5. November 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Unter Win8 läuft normalerweise auch alles, was auch unter Win 7 läuft


 
Tja, normalerweise. Aber die Erfahrung zeigt: da hat man dann doch mal ein veraltetes Eingabegerät oder Programm, für das es erstmal keinen Patch gibt und man ärgert sich schwarz. Wer ein funktionierendes Windows 7 hat, der sollte um Himmels willen dabei bleiben. Wer noch mit XP unterwegs ist, und auf ein 64-Bit-Betriebssystem umsteigen möchte, der kann es sich überlegen - ixch würde dann aber noch ein paar Monate warten bis die Kinderkrankheiten ausgebügelt sind.


----------



## golani79 (5. November 2012)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Tja, normalerweise. Aber die Erfahrung zeigt: da hat man dann doch mal ein veraltetes Eingabegerät oder Programm, für das es erstmal keinen Patch gibt und man ärgert sich schwarz. Wer ein funktionierendes Windows 7 hat, der sollte um Himmels willen dabei bleiben. Wer noch mit XP unterwegs ist, und auf ein 64-Bit-Betriebssystem umsteigen möchte, der kann es sich überlegen - ixch würde dann aber noch ein paar Monate warten bis die Kinderkrankheiten ausgebügelt sind.


 
Um Himmels Willen? Tust ja so, als ob es ne Tragödie wär, wenn man von Win7 auf 8 umsteigen würde.
Wenn es jemand will, wieso nicht? Ob es schlussendlich Sinn macht, muss sich eh jeder selber beantworten.

Und es gibt wohl unter jedem Betriebssystem Geräte oder Progamme die Probleme machen und nicht richtig laufen.
Ein Freund von mir hat nen Scanner, der unter Win7 nicht läuft / nicht unterstützt wird - was sagt uns das jetzt? 
Wär er wohl lieber mal bei XP oder Win98SE geblieben?

Wenn es nach dem ginge, dann dürftest du nie umsteigen.


----------



## Astorek (5. November 2012)

Ich sags offen und ehrlich bei Win8: Ich wollte mit Metro so wenig wie möglich zu tun haben - und das klappt mit den passenden Anwendungen ganz gut: ClassicShell (fängt auch die Win-Taste ab; für Metro muss man dann halt Shift-Win drücken), DesktopGadgets (Kalender und CPU-Last auf einem Blick will ich einfach haben^^), sämtliche Metro-Apps (PDF-Reader etc.) durch ihre Windows-Pedants ersetzt. Siehe da, es läuft wie Win7... Warum ich trotzdem kein Win7 nutze, hat private Gründe, die ich nicht nennen will^^. (Und momentan 30 € für eine Upgrade-Version ist wirklich günstig...)

Das einzige was mich wirklich nervt: Die Fenster im Desktop fühlen sich unergonomischer an. Der Pseudo-3D-Effekt z.B. bei Buttons ist gänzlich weg, was nicht hätte sein müssen... Auch der Scrollbalken rechts an Fenstern (z.B. grade im Firefox, während ich diesen Beitrag schreibe) hebt sich farblich so wenig von der Leiste ab, dass ich ihn nur beim genauen Hinschauen erblicke. Das hätte nicht sein müssen; sobald es möglich ist, das Fensterdesign zu ändern, werde ich das tun^^.

Die Software läuft, sofern es nicht tief ins System eingreift (z.B. derzeit Avira-Virenscanner), völlig einwandfrei. Entwarnung für Steam-Nutzer: Obwohl es lt. Valve offiziell nicht unterstützt wird, läuft trotzdem sämtliche Software darauf einwandfrei. GOG-Spiele laufen bei mir bisher ebenfalls einwandfrei, egal ob DosBox oder Win-Spiele...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2012)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> Mich würde ja sehr die Kompatibilität von Spielen und auch Treibern interssieren.
> Bspw. kann eine Kommilitonin von mir für ihr Notebook nicht die Grafikkartentreiber von der nVidia-Website nutzen, sondern muss zwangsweise auf die vom Notebook-Hersteller angebotenen Treiber zurückgreifen (Graka ist getuned). Aber die bieten noch keinen Graka-Treiber für Windows 8 (64 bit) an. D.h. ihr Notebook läuft seit Wochen nur im VGA-Modus!
> Solange ich mir also nicht sicher sein kann, dass bei meinem Notebook für alle Hardware-Komponenten funktionierende Treiber existieren und ich auch meine Software uneingeschränkt weiternutzen kann, werde ich Windows 8 NICHT installieren.


 
Teilweise kannst du auch einfach die Win 7 Treiber nutzen. Musst sie als Adminstrator ausführen  Einfach mal testen.


----------



## Enisra (6. November 2012)

also da ich es ... ENDLICH ... installieren konnte, was aber nichts mit Win 8 zu tun hat:

Es ist schon ganz gut, ein bisschen wie mit OS X, auch wenn Metro für mich nicht ans Dashboard ran kommt, das einfarbige ist nicht sooo meins
Und naja, der Startknopf wurde zum Teil durch die "Ecken" ersetzt, aber eigentlich ist das nur umgewöhnung


----------



## Schlechtmacher (6. November 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> was sagt uns das jetzt?
> Wär er wohl lieber mal bei XP oder Win98SE geblieben?


 
Exakt. Es sei denn, er hatte gute Gründe zu wechseln, die den Ärger aufwiegen. Das mag bei einem zu alten Betriebssystem z.B. die fehlende Kompatibilität zu neurer Hardware sein - das trifft auf Win7 aber noch nicht zu. Auch XP reicht für die meisten Aufgaben noch völlig aus. Bastler, die einfach aus Spaß am Ausprobieren das neue Betriebssystem haben wollen, sind hoffentlich so schlau, das erstmal nicht auf den Rechner zu installieren, mit dem sie arbeiten...


----------

